# New Resident looking for new group



## WongNumber7 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey,

I've just moved to Superior, CO and I'm looking for a DnD group.  I've played 2nd and 3.5 and can go with either (although if 2nd I'll be really rusty).  In 3.5 I like Eberron a lot, though I can go with other campaigns.  Please post or e-mail me if you know any groups.

- Thanks


----------



## beldar1215 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
  We are looking for players in my group. We play on Saturdays in Denver. How far away is Superior from Denver? If you would like you can e-mail me at beldar1215@yahoo.com and I can give you more info.

Beldar


----------



## oldben (Aug 19, 2007)

*Denver Group*

Hi there,

we're also in Denver.  Email me at james.hunt@uchsc.edu and we can talk details...

Cya
James


----------



## Jin (Aug 20, 2007)

Heya...

We've got a game in Boulder that meets on Wednesday nights from ~7 to 11.

Let me know if you're interested & I can give you more info.


----------

